# TRETWERK.org Trainingsausfahrten in der Region Bergstraße / Odenwald



## Tretwerk-Marc (6. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bieten in der Region Bergstraße/Odenwald ab jetzt regelmäßige Mountainbike und Rennrad Ausfahrten an. Wir treffen uns jeden Dienstag um 17:30 Uhr zum Feierabend Training in Weinheim am Bahnhof. Rennrad, bzw. MTB Touren finden wöchentlich im Wechsel statt. Darüber hinaus wird es auch Touren am Wochenende geben. Folgende Termine stehen bereits fest:

_23.04.2017
10:00 - 14:00 Tretwerk Rennrad Training Heppenheim 
Heppenheim Bahnhof

14.05.2017
12:00 - 16:00 Tretwerk MTB Training Birkenau 
Birkenau Bahnhof_

Es werden weitere Termine folgen! Bleibt über unsere Facebook Seite oder Website auf dem Laufenden. Hier seht ihr auch, wenn Dienstags in Weinheim mal keine Ausfahrt anstehen sollte.

Ich freue mich auf gemeinsame Trainings-Ausfahrten und neue Kontakte!

Viele Grüße
Marc


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. April 2017)

Ich war am 18.04.2017 zum ersten Mal bei der MTB-Ausfahrt mit dabei und kann nur sagen klasse! Eine tolle Tour mit neuen Trails, die ich vorher noch nicht kannte. Ich bin das nächste Mal wieder dabei und kann es nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretwerk-Marc (1. Juni 2017)

Hier ein paar Bilder von Dienstag. Kraft-Intervalle bergauf und auf tollen Trails bergab in der Weinheimer Umgebung! Termine hier unter: http://www.tretwerk.org/termine/


----------

